# Flowerhorn and substrates



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Okay, I'm aware fh are messy little things. Mine definitely enjoys her gravel but I do not enjoy it. I am swapping her aquarium and wanted input on what I should use, my boyfriend is worried that if I put bigger glossy rocks in that she will just throw them around (which will look better than the typical little rocks she currently has piled into colorful mountains lol) or even crack the tank with them if they're heavy enough :roll: 
I know no substrate would be best but I gotta have something to cover the horrendous blue whoever made our tank decided to cover the wood with. If anyone could point me in a good direction I'd appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you like no substrate but want to cover the blue...paint the bottom glass of the outside of the tank black.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

I would if I could


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could always use pool filter sand though you may be limited to tan or off white depending on what your local pool supply or home improvement store carries.

Another option is to use ceramic tiles and cut them to fit the bottom glass area. Larger tiles would probably be heavy enough the fish couldn't move them. Some people just fit the tiles snug enough so any gaps aren't too noticeable but are still able to be removed to get any gunk and debris that may get under the tiles.

Other people choose to silicone the tiles in, filling all the gaps including around the perimeter of the tank but this method would be relatively permanent.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh wow I really like that idea!!! Thank you so much!


----------

